# Difference gmake, GNU and FreeBSD make.



## agkbill (Jan 9, 2012)

Dear FreeBSD users,

Previously I successfully build built a astronomical gas simulation application named GADGET2 on OpenBSD (using gmake). However I never managed to run the software, something was not OK. When I built the same software and run the same examples on my Archlinux box there was no problems. Is there any differences between Linux/GNU build utilities and the one used by FreeBSD that might cause this?

I'm thinking about giving FreeBSD a try when version 9.0 is out.

I try to set this up on a SUN Sunfire V440 server, I tried with Gentoo but never managed to get a working kernel, with OpenBSD on the other hand it was very easy. That is the reason I would like to be able to use BSD.

Best regards,
/Christer


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 9, 2012)

It's not completely clear to me what you're asking, but I'll give it a shot.

The default build utilities are different.  FreeBSD uses a different implementation of make than GNU/Linux. The respective man pages outline differences.  GNU/Linux make is available on FreeBSD with the port devel/gmake.  The GNU C/C++ compiler is still installed in the base system, but will eventually be replaced with LLVM/Clang.  Various versions of GCC are available in ports.

There are other portability considerations outlined here: http://wiki.freebsd.org/AvoidingLinuxisms.


----------

